# [Biete] Deus Ex Human Revolution,The Haunted Hells Reach,GTA Complete Edition [Steam]



## SuperDaniel (26. Oktober 2011)

Alles weg​


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (26. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du aus dem GTA-Package Teil 1+2 gesondert als Gift verschicken?
Hab die anderen Teile schon, aber die ersten beiden hätte ich auch gerne noch.


----------



## SuperDaniel (26. Oktober 2011)

ne geht nicht, die gibt es auch nicht einzeln bei steam, die sind nur im complete und classic pack enthalten

edit

*Deus Ex Human Revolution ist weg*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, meinst du wenn ich jetzt nochmal das Complete Pack von GTA nehme erscheinen Teil 1+2 im Acc und die anderen bleiben als Gifts übrig? 

Denn doppelt kann man Games ja nicht in nem Acc haben. Und ab Teil 3 hab ich ja alle in meinem drin.


----------



## SuperDaniel (27. Oktober 2011)

das kann ich dir nicht sagen, manche meinen dass das geht, aber mir wäre das zu riskoreich, denn laut den valve support seiten kriegt man nicht bei jedem artikel doppelte sachen als gift, aber vielleicht weiß jemand noch genaueres

oder du schreibst vielleicht ins steam forum


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, ich probiers vielleicht einfach mal. 
Biete dir 11€ (Überweisung oder 11,30€ PayPal) für das GTA-Pack. Gabs ja vor kurzem erst für 9,99€.


----------



## SuperDaniel (27. Oktober 2011)

dieses Complete gabs so garnicht in DE, nur GTA 4 Complete

sollte sich keiner mehr melden, melde ich mich bei dir


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Oktober 2011)

Jo stimmt, aber in AT und UK.
Da ich eh über nen Proxy surfe hab ichs auch bei mir im Steam-Shop gesehen. 

Mach das, danke.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie lange lässt du eigentlich laufen?


----------



## Exar-K (28. Oktober 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Wie lange lässt du eigentlich laufen?


 Bis die Blase leer ist, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Oktober 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bis die Blase leer ist, würde ich mal sagen.


 


Danke für dieses wundervolle Bild vor Augen...


----------

